# Real time stock scanner for ASX stocks



## adt100 (6 September 2009)

Is there a decent real time stock scanner available for ASX stocks? Would very much appreciate anyones input to what they use. Sort of thing I'd be looking for is breaking of previous days high/low. Volume. % moves etc. If anyone has any ideas of where to look will be much appreciated.

Many thanks


----------



## waza1960 (6 September 2009)

The Spark platform has very good Real time Volume information


----------



## supermatt (6 September 2009)

spark looks like a top quality product but its just so expensive. 
I would imagine any real time software would give you some sort of scanning feature. 

A few that spring to mind are pro real time or IT finance, both the same thing. 
They have alot of different scanning options and you can also create custom scans to suit your needs. 

Also this place t u rbo tRader
http://www.turbotrA der.net.au/home.php

have a look, I havnt used it myself but looks like it could provide some of the info you are after. At least they offer a trial so you can have a look to see.

ps. just make the url all non capital letters and join the full word up seems it wouldnt let me post it in full.


----------



## nunthewiser (7 September 2009)

um ............... turbo blahblah already been pumped through commsec chat 

there is a free 2 week trial 

i have tried it ..............

its uses did not affect my trading or criterias

it is not a magic box

merely a live volume scanner you pay for

worth the free trial tho and make your own mind up


----------

